# Suit against Magloire meritless, judge rules



## UKfan4Life

_A Fayette Family Court judge yesterday declared meritless a lawsuit that accused former University of Kentucky basketball star Jamaal Magloire -- now with the NBA's New Orleans Hornets -- of trying to force an ex-girlfriend into having an abortion.

Tezra Monique Gause never had the abortion, but her suit alleged that she suffered emotional distress since Magloire demanded she have one five years ago when he played for UK.

Magloire's motion for summary judgment, which was granted by Judge Pamela Goodwine, was filed under seal but an earlier document in the case says that Gause's emotional problems could not be blamed on Magloire. Instead, she suffered from classic and serious postpartum depression that is now controlled with synthetic thyroid medications, according to court records filed by Magloire's attorney, Tom Miller._

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/colleges/university_of_kentucky/7696821.htm


----------

